# How to secure plywood over drywall using anchor through plywood first?



## sunlight33 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a piece plywood (3/4'') that's currently attached to drywall by screws to the stud, the plywood will be used to hang some heavy items but there is only one stud behind the drywall in the center. I want to reinforce the sides and corners using anchors. Is there a way to do it without taking the plywood off the drywall to install those anchor? Like something you screw into the plywood first then through the drywall to make the solid attachment.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I suppose you could drill a hole in the plywood big enough for a drywall anchor to fit through, then install the drywall anchor. Then put in a spacer into the plywood (wallow out the plywood as necessary with a spade bit before installing the drywall anchor), and screw through the spacer into the anchor.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Toggle bolt ?
Maybe put a fender washer under the head, for some extra surface area.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

So your plywood is less than 32" in width. How wide is it?


----------



## sunlight33 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it's 2 feet wide, and there is only stud in the center of the wall the plywood is mounted to. It's for the big blue water filter.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not move it over so it hits 2 studs and do it right?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

3/4" will be fine attached in the middle with 2 1/2" screws top and bottom. I don't see where the filter would cause a problem. Good that you are mounting it on solid wood.


----------



## sunlight33 (Apr 15, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Why not move it over so it hits 2 studs and do it right?


Because the wall that it mounts on is only 2.5 feet wide and there is only one stud which is in the center. By the way, one side of the plywood is right next to the door frame, do you think there's stud that can be utilized? Maybe drill a long screw at an angle?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You would expect a stud in a corner and there should be 2 studs next to the door jam.


----------



## sunlight33 (Apr 15, 2013)

Is there any wood behind door molding, when I said the plywood is right next to the door frame I meant the casing.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This before the jam is installed


----------



## sunlight33 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, I secure the plywood to the "King stud".


----------

